# Bmag heavy barrel



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

I am pulling the trigger on one. I am going to try cabelas unless anybody knows where i can get a deal on one.


----------



## kotimaki (Feb 13, 2009)

Hookineyezz said:


> I am pulling the trigger on one. I am going to try cabelas unless anybody knows where i can get a deal on one.


For what its worth , after a little tweaking mine is a tackdriver and thumps yotes with authority....


----------



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

Gander had the heavy barrel on sale for $339. Also has a $25 rebate so i bought 1. Going to order a boyds featherweight stock tomorrow.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

I love mine. Makes a world of difference.


----------



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

Ive seen you post that picture a bunch, your gun is what has spun my wheels. Now to decide what color stock to get....


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I bedded mine and free floated the barrel. She's a tack driver for sure!


----------



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

Any places online that give a step by step of the bedding process? Or care to elabotate?


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

7


Hookineyezz said:


> Any places online that give a step by step of the bedding process? Or care to elabotate?


Midway USA has a couple of videos as well as other under how to bed a rifle on utube.
Bedding is simple to do.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

Doggk9,Firefighter have you ordered your replacement bolt assembly? The ones you have in your photos have been recalled.


----------



## kotimaki (Feb 13, 2009)

Last winter....1st yote with the bmag. 175 yards , held a bit high, hit a bit high....spun in one circle and tipped over....the following five were bang flops.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

I have it just haven't swapped yet


----------



## kotimaki (Feb 13, 2009)

What is different with the new bolt? After receiving the recall letter I tried every way imaginable to make the bolt contact the safety and couldn't find a problem....


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

kotimaki said:


> What is different with the new bolt? After receiving the recall letter I tried every way imaginable to make the bolt contact the safety and couldn't find a problem....


Pry only happened in a few guns and they're being proactive since no accidents have been reported yet.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Hookineyezz said:


> Any places online that give a step by step of the bedding process? Or care to elabotate?


I just slathered the action with Johnsons Paste Wax and used JB Weld. I then cleaned up with sandpaper and a dremel. 

Look up a few youtube vids. You gotta be careful because the "recoil lug" is plastic and not solid like a higher recoil rifle, and can be difficult to separate from the bedding. 

As far as the bolt recall, I I didn't even know there was one until I read this thread.


----------



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

im thinking about getting one of these for night hunting. Anything to watch out for? Stay away from? Is it better to get the stainless barrel? or just a visual preference? i see them as scoped packages on cables website. Are the scopes any good? thanks


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

varminthunter said:


> im thinking about getting one of these for night hunting. Anything to watch out for? Stay away from? Is it better to get the stainless barrel? or just a visual preference? i see them as scoped packages on cables website. Are the scopes any good? thanks


I think all the heavy barrels are stainless and all the sporter barrels are blued, but I'd check their website to be sure. I know the Heavy barrel version is now also offered in a Target version with a laminate thumbhole stock.

I'd like to tell you to stay away from the sporter barrel due to my experience with it, but while in the process of waiting to get mine replaced for the second time the guy assures me that the difference in the 2 are .5" and says that rarely do they see the sporter barrel shoot over 1.3" groups at 100 yards. They (Savage) aren't willing to let me pay the difference and upgrade to the heavy barrel so I guess I'll wait and see. Apparently I just really have bad luck when it comes to Bmags. Savage said the gunsmith didn't even shoot this one and knew it needed to be replaced after looking at the chamber. Wished he would've done that a year ago!! LOL Anyways, they seem to knock down the coyotes, my experience seems to be the exception.

Scopes they come with now are low end Bushnell 3-9x40, at least that's what my last one came with. First one came without a scope. There's no recoil in the gun so the scope would likely be fine, but I would recommend upgrading to some better glass.


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

great info that what i was looking for thanks!


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

wow what a pain to get one from cabelas to gander mountain. (long lines)gm only had the thin barrel. cabelas had 4 in heavy barrel. ended up back at cabelas with a heavy barrel topped with cabelas 3-9 .17wsm specific esx reticle. looked at all 4 guns and all had the barrel sitting off to one side at the end of the stock. ill have to see if it affects accuracy at all. glad to have the heavy barrel though. goin to get correct high rings tomorrow to mount scope then shoot it.


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

got to shoot it today. First thing i notice is i had to turn the elevation turret over 100 clicks to get it zeroed at 100. But its shooting nicely with less than 1/2 inch 3 shot groups at 100 yards with a 15mph crosswind. It doesnt seem to be affected by the wind.
A really odd thing though is, that i had to have the safety off (ready to fire) then chamber the round and cycle the bolt closed. Every time i tried this with the safety on, it would not fire the chambered round. Is this how all of you guys guns work too?


----------

